

Toshiba Will Sell MacBook Air-Style ‘Blade’ SSDs to Anyone - erikano
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/11/toshiba-will-sell-macbook-air-style-blade-ssds-to-anyone/

======
bhiggins
want something beefier? check out <http://www.fusionio.com/products/ioxtreme/>

even beefier than that? perhaps <http://www.violin-
memory.com/technology/capacity-flash/>

